# Вопрос по правильной походке



## Artem_EKB (24 Мар 2019)

Добрый вечер. Понял, что хожу слишком неправильно (сразу наступаю на всю ногу, перенос ноги делаю мышцами бедра). Хочу попробовать исправить, но т.к. забыл уже как правильно ходить, хотелось бы узнать:

1.  Отталкивание носком должно идти от той ноги, которая остается сзади?

2. Центр тяжести тела должен в какой момент перемещаться? Оставаться на ноге, с которой делается отталкивание (задней). Или к моменту отталкивание центр тяжести должен переместиться на переднюю ногу

Спасибо!


----------

